
If you're black or female, Uber is more likely to overcharge or cancel your ride - jdp23
http://www.mcclatchydc.com/news/nation-world/national/article111636027.html
======
jdp23
Flagged. This post is clearly on-topic, so to me this looks like a classic
example of HN suppressing discussion of racism and sexism in the Silicon
Valley startup community. I'm curious how it looks to the moderators.

~~~
542458
Yeah, this is super frustrating and a big part of why the flag system is bad.
There are real lessons for people building marketplaces here, but this system
keeps them form being discussed.

------
knorker
Why does the driver accept the ride if they then cancel it?

------
bilalarshad
ever experienced?

